# Win Kimbal Musk’s Tesla Model 3



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

I donated. Why not. A small chance to win the #6 Model3 tax free and it's to a good cause.
https://www.omaze.com/experiences/tesla-model-3-kimbal-musk?ref=tesla

  
"I'm Kimbal Musk, and I'm teaming up with Omaze to bring real food and Learning Gardens to kids across the country by doing the unthinkable - giving away my personal Tesla Model 3."


----------



## KimbalMusk (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you for your support!! 
-Kimbal


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

KimbalMusk said:


> Thank you for your support!!
> -Kimbal


Welcome ! Great to have you here! 
Looking forward to your contributions... at your convenience!

Are you also active in any way on the European market?


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

KimbalMusk said:


> Thank you for your support!!
> -Kimbal


It's a great cause! Glad to contribute.The cars not so bad either.


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm in! Thanks Kimbal


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I laugh when I read comments claiming even Kimball wants to get rid of his 3...don't they realize he needs to make room for his dual motor performance Model 3?
I entered in hopes that I can win quicker than Tesla can send me an invite...a nice race to gamble on!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Any news regarding the Model S P100D raffle on Omaze? It's been extended a month, plus the winner was supposed to be announced a week ago.

https://www.omaze.com/experiences/Tesla-Model-S-P100D?ref=tesla


----------

